# mateing



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i just released my two bettas how long do you think they will chase each other and what will be the next thing they do


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I let them go for 3 days. If they haven't spawned by then I seperate them.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You mean as in sequence? Once you release them, they should immediately start chasing each other with intermittent breaks where usually the female goes and hides somewhere. The male should take this opportunity and work on the nest. This can go on for as little as a few hours to days, depending on how well they like each other and how the water conditions are. Then at some point you see a few changes in their behavior with each other. The female will begin to tilt her body downwards in an angle to show that she's becoming submissive and she will start to swim with the male instead of away from him. The male will notice and will swim under the nest, trying to lure the female under it by making some dance-like moves. If she does follow, it is usually not too long before he will try to wrap her. However, some females are picky. If she inspects his nest and doesn't like what she sees, she destroys it. The male usually answers by biting her and they start chasing each other again. Then you will have to wait until he gets his nest right or until she settles for his shabby construction and lets him wrap her. 

But then of course there are those pairs that never get the hang of each other and where either one just stays in hiding or shows no interest what-so-ever for the other one. Or, worse, one of them is so rough, that he kills his/her prospective mate. But hopefully, you keep an eye on them to prevent this from happening.

Hope it works out for you though. Good luck!


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks thats fishey that helps alot 
mine are in the stage where they just chase each other wwith randdom breaks 
hope it works out im crossin my fingers


----------

